# Internet Connection Through Bsnl Wll



## skghosh44 (Oct 18, 2007)

My friend has a BSNL WLL(wireless land line) telephone connection in his home, now he wish to take net connection either Dial-uo or Dataone BB. Is it possible to provide internet connection through WLL ?? On query to BSNL people, they said OK it is possible. But I have some doubt. Will any one clarify ??

EDIT:: AT 8.47 AM ----*No one to answer my doubt ???*


----------



## praka123 (Oct 18, 2007)

u got the answer in bsnl sticky thread.


----------

